

Ask HN: Can we finish with the Apple 3.3.1 Policy submissions? - F_J_H

Apple made a business decision, and the development community needs to make theirs.<p>As we have seen, there have been good arguments both for and against.  Developers will vote with their feet, and I’m sure Apple thought through that risk.  No matter how many posts, upvotes, downvotes, etc. I don’t think Steve Jobs is going to change his mind.  I feel we are missing other good submissions with all the focus on things beyond our control and which are becoming philosophical discussions.
======
stse
This is how a news site like this works. If somethings get popular a lot of
people will get interested in the topic and post stories about it. Then more
people get interested in the topic and so on. It's also a reflection what
other sites write about. I don't think somehow limiting how long a topic can
be discussed will be good, as a lot of insightful stories will be posted some
time after an event occurred. It will fade naturally with time as it becomes
less topical.

There's always going to be people that don't find a certain topic interesting,
but if something is upvoted it means that other people are. So just read the
other stories that you feel interested in and when something you are
interested in comes up, others can return the favor.

Also, I do think there are some "less than optimal conditions" at HN,
especially for new stories. But I don't think something becoming "overly"
popular is because of those conditions.

~~~
chrisbolt
So many stories are being posted that people aren't reading all of them,
leading to the same arguments being posted repeatedly.

------
slowpoison
Apple setting a bad precedent with this was my hope. I'm now 50% closer to my
eventual wish - Apple exerting too much control and screwing up. The control
part is done. The screw up... fingers crossed. That will discourage other
companies (at least in this space) from doing it. Developers FTW... I'm
hoping.

------
c1sc0
It's one of the hottest stories we've ever seen on HN and I tend to see
'quantity of stories on X' as one indicator of where X will be going in the
near future. Simply scanning through the HN headlines without reading every
individual post has value for me.

------
asimjalis
Is the fixation on this topic a bug in the HN software or in the people
reading HN?

~~~
jacquesm
I think it's just that plenty of people so far on the fence or on the side of
apple in all the app-store and DRM conversations have suddenly 'seen the
light'.

~~~
stakent
Personally, I've considered, being long time Linux user, purchasing something
with OSX on board.

Thankfully, Mr. Jobs corrected my path. And, probably, some people other
people too.

